# Canning beans... Not long enough???



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I did something stupid. I put the pressure valve on, ran out to toss garbage out. Ran into neighbor, talked a bit. Came back in and hubby said I had to turn down the beans it was jiggling like crazy. Oh crap! I forgot to time them so for some stupid reason I timed them for 70 mins, thinking they might have boiled for 20 mins. So laying in bed last night I thought, oh no, what if it only started to jiggle and I didn't do enough time?? Now I am afraid someone will get sick. They are just northern beans. Would you toss out to chickens or eat them?


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I think I would recan them tomorrow if I were in doubt. May be a little mushier product, but you would know they were cooked properly. I have done that before.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with txcatlady, it's better safe than sorry. Re-can them and then you will have no worries about Botulism.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

You could label the jars ... "BOIL MINIMUM OF TEN MINUTES BEFORE SERVING".


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

If I re can, do I need to takeout of jars and start all over or just return to boil for he 90 mins?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> If I re can, do I need to takeout of jars and start all over or just return to boil for he 90 mins?


Nope, just put them back in the canner for 90 minutes, good to go.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Or.... since it was just the one batch.... Guess what we are eating for the next week?????


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

You broke the number one rule of cooking, you left the stove on and left the kitchen. Number one cause of fire in the nation. But like stated by some here re-canned them again, more time and more fuel wasted .


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> ... I put the pressure valve on, ran out to toss garbage out. Ran into neighbor, talked a bit. Came back in and hubby said I had to turn down the beans it was jiggling like crazy. Oh crap! I forgot to time them...


And women fault men for not multitasking! Men know their limits 

I think its a myth that women can multitask.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't leave the kitchen unattended. I left the kitchen with a man in it!!  in his defense I didn't tell him to start the timer.


----------

